# cleaning supplies dundee help....



## sgllan89 (Apr 7, 2014)

hey i was wondering if anyone could tell me, a while ago i seen an advert cant remember if it was DW or facebook but it was for a store in dundee that sold car cleaning supplies. Does anyone know the name of the store? 

thanks


----------



## sgllan89 (Apr 7, 2014)

its ok found it haha


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

In-2-detailing off the Ring Road.


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

Mikesphotaes said:


> In-2-detailing off the Ring Road.


Yep, that's us.

Drop me a message if you want to pop in. Will make sure I'm there.

Imran

:driver:


----------

